# Taylormade Pharma Hyge / Lilly experience



## ano_tm (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello guys,

do you have experience with the HGH vom TM Pharma?
A friend of mine told me the store and send without cooling, so if the stuff is in their warehouse for 2 months without refrigeration it should be useless?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've had Hygetropin, Ansomone and Genotropin from them, all of them were spot on.


----------



## ano_tm (Aug 2, 2017)

Did you check it via bloodtest?
The patient information from Humantrope says it should be stored 2-8° all the time.

The picture from hygetropin is from hygetropin.com and Hygene says hygetropin.com is scam only .cn is legidt?

Is there any legit uk shop for pharmacy gh?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

You can get pharma gh from almost every UK source but it will still be shipped without being chilled. The only difference between pharma and generic is the manufacturing process, the storage is still the same once our sources get it. Sure some generic manufacturers might leave them sitting for a while but I doubt it, fridges aren't that expensive lol. The main problem would be how long it takes for packages to get from china to the UK. I would assume that most UK sources store them in fridges but all the transit time won't be chilled so it would still degrade SLIGHTLY but probably not of any impact.


----------



## guns_51 (Aug 14, 2017)

if the vial is vacuum closed it will not get damage easy you can check it by blod test , this is not true simple shiping can damage it


----------



## ano_tm (Aug 2, 2017)

@Savage Lifter sounds interesting mate, why do people ask that often about gh or china gh if there is such a high availibility? seems more, like it s lot of fake stuff out there?

fridges shoudlnt be expensive, but they really don't call it down (not all of them ).

@guns_51 sounds like an expensive "test" to first buy and then test it.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

ano_tm said:


> @Savage Lifter sounds interesting mate, why do people ask that often about gh or china gh if there is such a high availibility? seems more, like it s lot of fake stuff out there?
> 
> fridges shoudlnt be expensive, but they really don't call it down (not all of them ).
> 
> @guns_51 sounds like an expensive "test" to first buy and then test it.


 Not sure what your question is. Pharma will always be better because of the quality control procedures enforced by the government which illegal chinese labs don't have to follow. The only reason people buy chinese hgh is because of the price. It's too tempting.


----------



## ano_tm (Aug 2, 2017)

You said pharma is available everywhere in the uk.

I think because most of it is fake or am i wrong?


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Savage Lifter said:


> Not sure what your question is. Pharma will always be better because of the quality control procedures enforced by the government which illegal chinese labs don't have to follow. *The only reason people buy chinese hgh is because of the price. It's too tempting.*


 ... I'd add availability. You can't have heaps of original human grade HGH on the blackmarket for a very simple reason: there are only few human grade HGH manufacturers and HGH is a prescription only drug included on most state subsidized drugs. Because of this, year on year, all manufacturers know the volume required and can make predictions about the market demand for the next year, HGH being a short expiry date product. So they don't manufacture more than the projected demand. Also too add that pharma grade manufacturers aren't really interested in the blackmarket.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> ... I'd add availability. You can't have heaps of original human grade HGH on the blackmarket for a very simple reason: there are only few human grade HGH manufacturers and HGH is a prescription only drug included on most state subsidized drugs. Because of this, year on year, all manufacturers know the volume required and can make predictions about the market demand for the next year, HGH being a short expiry date product. So they don't manufacture more than the projected demand. Also too add that pharma grade manufacturers aren't really interested in the blackmarket.


 Yes however there are many countries where HGH is not illegal and these people are already buying it for the blackmarket so market predictions will already be taking into account a large proportion of the black market even if they aren't fully aware of it.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Actually there aren't that many countries with accessible pricing for HGH. Turkey is the only one I can think of right now and they are having inconstant supply, one day you can find 10 boxes the next day 100 and then drought for the next 3 months. The problem with HGH is not that is illegal, in fact is "illegal" everywhere to buy without a prescription, but that's not the point. Being a state subsidized drug, patients get a doctor's receipt and get a discounted price so most if not all HGH sales are through a subsidized price scheme which means traceability and predictability of supply. In Turkey is not the case since the drug is cheap already so the supply is mostly for OTC purposes, but that is just recently (the prices dropped one or two years ago).


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> I've had Hygetropin, Ansomone and Genotropin from them, all of them were spot on.


 It's interesting that the .com Hyges are so highly regarded despite being fakes of the original .cns. I wonder if they will maintain their apparent quality or whether they will turn heel at some point. Thanks for your blog by the way, it's been very helpful.


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> ... I'd add availability. You can't have heaps of original human grade HGH on the blackmarket for a very simple reason: there are only few human grade HGH manufacturers and HGH is a prescription only drug included on most state subsidized drugs. Because of this, year on year, all manufacturers know the volume required and can make predictions about the market demand for the next year, HGH being a short expiry date product. So they don't manufacture more than the projected demand. Also too add that pharma grade manufacturers aren't really interested in the blackmarket.


 U don't think pharma company's are intrested in black market? They are buisness at the end of the day and money is king just look at ansomones selling out the back door and pfizer and Lilly have factory's in turkey can't imagine them turning down the millions from black market


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

strecharmstrong said:


> U don't think pharma company's are intrested in black market? They are buisness at the end of the day and money is king just look at ansomones selling out the back door and pfizer and Lilly have factory's in turkey can't imagine them turning down the millions from black market


 places are shutting in Turkey, GSK has just shut a big production factory there and has a knock on effect with things you could get.

everyone i know whos been to Turkey recent has said legit stuff, test especially, isnt available. Only shite posh UGL are in the pharma shops. Things are tighter than ever.

even in Greece, things like T3s are now classed as a controlled drug and not available OTC.

EU is putting pressure on companies and the blackmarket.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ano_tm said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> do you have experience with the HGH vom TM Pharma?
> A friend of mine told me the store and send without cooling, so if the stuff is in their warehouse for 2 months without refrigeration it should be useless?
> ...


 GH doesn't need refrigeration until it is reconstituted, same as with peptides.

HGH is shipped across the world without refrigeration.


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> places are shutting in Turkey, GSK has just shut a big production factory there and has a knock on effect with things you could get.
> 
> everyone i know whos been to Turkey recent has said legit stuff, test especially, isnt available. Only shite posh UGL are in the pharma shops. Things are tighter than ever.
> 
> ...


 That makes a lot of sense now u say that....coz my mate in turkey can get loads of thaiger pharma stuff easily (top draw ugl) but proper pharma stuff seems to take him longer to get now recently took him a few days to get me a nordi pen 15 where as a while ago he would of got it same day


----------

